# April,2018 Tractor of the Month poll starts now!



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The poll is at the top of this page. Please be sure to vote who you think deserves the win!

3,..count 'em 3 JD tractors, this month !
all that GREEN, in time for Spring !

John Deere Model H

The Link:https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/my-baby.684/










John Deere Model 2020

The Link: https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/john-deere-2020.1071/










John Deere Model M

The Link: https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/1950-model-m.1672/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you guys see the poll? It was missing and I attempted to add it. Let me know if you can't see it. Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tough, tough, tough, choices here. Daaaaang! I pulled the lever! Come on peoples! VOTE IT! grnspot, no excuses here...... No matter who wins, I know you're going to be happy!


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

greeeen


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tractor Beam said:


> Can you guys see the poll? It was missing and I attempted to add it. Let me know if you can't see it. Chris


Yes,it's there, Chris.
Thank you.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Of course GREEEEN, what else is there??? *

*I could only vote for one, but they're all winners!!!*


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeremy1 said:


> i know there are big gears in that tractor on your avator picture but they are not green lol


But, I grew up on green & have way more green ones now than the one orange!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I pull the lever.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That M sure looks nice. We had one when I was a teenager.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tractor Beam said:


> That M sure looks nice. We had one when I was a teenager.


We had an "MT", that's why I wanted the 40 I have now!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Put my vote in early!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2018)

Man, what a hard choice. Each is a winner. Sure we can't vote for all 3?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Half Way through the Month!!!!!!

Get Your Vote On Folks !!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think that the photo of gbuddsr's John Deere Model H should be re-done in full sunlight. The half shade/half sunlight photo is not the best presentation. OK, so I'm a nitpicker!!


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

Really tough choice! All three are really NICE.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sixbales said:


> I think that the photo of gbuddsr's John Deere Model H should be re-done in full sunlight. The half shade/half sunlight photo is not the best presentation. OK, so I'm a nitpicker!!


Agreed indeed! Even the M has a couple shadows across it that sort of distract from the appearance. Nonetheless, we appreciate the votes from our regular members here!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We need some more votes.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

another even Steven's coming up, would be interesting if a tie was the end result.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

More votes needed.............cast a way


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Most votes we've ever had so far!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Close contest......3 really nice old Deere's. We need your votes guys & gals. Vote for your favorite.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello out there.....get your vote on


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Willy! 
I've already voted. It's one of those perks that come with being a member. 
*Vote for your favorite tractor and let your voice be heard!*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's certainly a nail biter. Come on members! Vote it and then let us know you voted by sounding off here. This is epic!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This one is clinched. That M was tough looking!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

the 2020 wasn't going too bad neither, well for a short while and I knew it wouldn't get to the front because of being a newer model, but still a good model though.


----------

